# Hello Everyone



## nikkay2Desire (Nov 16, 2015)

Hello to all... I haven't been in a forum format in years, but here I am. Looking forward to interacting with you all and reading some interesting topics. I reside in Los Angeles, CA and recently was hired at M.A.C. as a freelance artist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was lurking for a bit and figured I'd jump in. Again... hello to all.

  - Nik


----------



## joekakanrb (Nov 24, 2015)

Welcome home and I am sure you will enjoy your  time with us here!!

Lovely!! to meet you too and welcome


----------



## Whightelve (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello to you too 
I'm new here as well, hope we will have great time here!


----------



## carlagodoy (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi there and enjoy this forum, i`m new here also, maybe we can be friends


----------



## crystalfisk282 (Dec 6, 2015)

Hello all, I am Crystal Fisk and I am new here. I am here to get information regarding issues which i face and to help the community here in which I have experience to become successful member of this platform. Welcome me and lets build a long term relationship.


----------



## Msugerrxo (Dec 10, 2015)

Hiiii I just joined !!


----------



## makeupme22 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hallo ! How are You


----------

